# portage.mask und portage.unmask -> Wer kennst sich aus

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

nach so vielen Jahren kann ich mir das vorliegende Verhalten nicht erklären und bitte Euch um Hilfe:

Ich will die Libreoffice Version 3.5.5.3 demaskieren, und gleichzeitig ein Downgrade verhindern:

1. /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3
```

-> Ergebnis

emerge world -uDNpv

```
[ebuild     UD ] app-office/libreoffice-3.5.4.2-r1 [3.5.5.3] USE="branding cups dbus graphite java kde mysql opengl svg vba webdav xmlsec (-aqua) -binfilter -binfilterdebug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -jemalloc -nlpsolver -nsplugin -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test" 0 kB
```

2. nano /etc/portage/package.mask

```
<app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3
```

->Ergebns

emerge world -uDNpv

```
[ebuild  N     ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.5.4.2-r1  USE="cups java kde (-aqua) -debug -gnome" 79,683 kB

[blocks B      ] app-office/libreoffice ("app-office/libreoffice" is blocking app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.5.4.2-r1)

[blocks B      ] app-office/libreoffice-bin ("app-office/libreoffice-bin" is blocking app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3)

```

Wer kann mir bitte den rechten Weg weisen und erklären?

Danke,

Sven

----------

## py-ro

Spontan würde ich sagen du schmeißt -bin und nicht -bin Version durcheinander, bzw. hast -bin noch installiert

----------

## b3rT

da fehlt dir wahrscheinlich nur das richtige keyword. bei sowas ist es praktisch zu versuchen die gewünschte version zu mergen.

```
 emerge -pv =app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3
```

erzählt mir

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by =app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3 (argument)

=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3 ~amd64

```

----------

## disi

Wenn ich in das ebuild gucke:

http://en.znurt.org/app-office/libreoffice

Du brauchst ein unstable keyword:

```
echo 'app-office/libreoffice ~amd64' >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

----------

## bell

Wenn Du Dir 

```
eix -e app-office/libreoffice
```

 anschaust, so siehst Du dass die Version 3.5.5.3 nicht maskiert ist (kein [M]) sondern lediglich ein Testing-Keyword (~) hat. Das bedeutet, wenn Du diese Version demaskieren willst musst Du diese in die /etc/portage/package.keywords hinzufügen.

Weitere Infos was welches Zeichen bedeutet in der "eix" Ausgabe bedeutet findest Du unter "man eix". In der Man-Page einfach mit "/" nach "Masking" suchen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hi Jungs,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe:

Ich habe einfach das Paket in die .keywords reingehauen und das wars!

Das Problem tauchte wohl dadurch auf, das das Paket noch masked war, dann unstable wurde.

Wie macht Ihr das so von der Vorgehenseweise wenn ein Paket masked ist:

z.B.

1. in die .unmask die exakte Version

2. gleich vorsichtshalber noch in die .keywords mit der exakten Version

Danke,

Sven

@py-ro Warum er eine bin Version installieren will habe ich auch nicht verstanden - es ist keine installiert!

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> Warum er eine bin Version installieren will habe ich auch nicht verstanden - es ist keine installiert!

 

Wegen virtual/ooo

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Wie macht Ihr das so von der Vorgehenseweise wenn ein Paket masked ist

 

Kommt drauf an ob ich immer die aktuellste Version haben will oder aus irgend einem Grund eine maskierte Version benötige.

Im Fall 1: Ohne Version demaskieren. 

Im Fall 2 als =category/paket-version*. Die "-rX" Updates werden damit erlaubt.

Wenn ein Downgrade vorgeschlagen wird (kommt eigentlich selten vor) so prüfe ich wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist und passe die Demaskierung entsprechend an.

Auf jeden Fall bereinige ich regelmäßig /etc/portage mit Hilfe von "eix-test-obsolete".

----------

## franzf

 *bell wrote:*   

> Im Fall 2 als =category/paket-version*. Die "-rX" Updates werden damit erlaubt.

 

Dafür gibts aber egentlich

~category/package-version

----------

## bell

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*   Im Fall 2 als =category/paket-version*. Die "-rX" Updates werden damit erlaubt. 
> 
> Dafür gibts aber egentlich
> 
> ~category/package-version

 Ich weiss, Gewohnheit  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

